# Brits: What foods can't you buy in AUS that you could back in the UK ?



## SAMHOR (Jun 24, 2011)

Any fellow brits out there that have found out there fav food / snacks can't be purchased in Australia?

Also is there any limitations on getting them posted to AUS?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Prawn cocktail crisps
HP fruity sauce
Goodfella's pizza

Actually I think I must have been here too long because I can't remember ( :lol: ). I know I had a list as long as your arm of stuff you can't get here when we first moved over but for the life of me I can't remember what they were!!!!! I'll add as I remember.

Yes there are limitations on what can be sent from the UK. A friend of mine shipped over 6 bottles of HP fruity sauce and it was sent straight back to her.

Dolly


----------



## SAMHOR (Jun 24, 2011)

*Why?*



Dolly said:


> Prawn cocktail crisps
> HP fruity sauce
> Goodfella's pizza
> 
> ...


Why? what was prohibited?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Practically everything food-wise. You might be lucky to slip something through, some have said they've had stuff posted and it wasn't opened by customs. The worse thing that will happen is that it'll get sent back to the sender. You're better off finding shops here that sell certain UK foods (few and far between sadly). There's a good shop in melbourne (they deliver) called treats from home. I get stuff delivered occasionally, double deckers (nom nom), bisto gravy powder, Dr. Pepper etc.

Dolly


----------



## SAMHOR (Jun 24, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Practically everything food-wise. You might be lucky to slip something through, some have said they've had stuff posted and it wasn't opened by customs. The worse thing that will happen is that it'll get sent back to the sender. You're better off finding shops here that sell certain UK foods (few and far between sadly). There's a good shop in melbourne (they deliver) called treats from home. I get stuff delivered occasionally, double deckers (nom nom), bisto gravy powder, Dr. Pepper etc.
> 
> Dolly


even if the foods are sealed?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

SAMHOR said:


> Why? what was prohibited?


Maybe because it has fruit in it? some of the decisions they make are very strange - prawn cocktail flavour crisps get refused because of the word prawn, even though there isn't a trace of seafood in the recipe.

There's heaps of stuff you can't buy here but there is an Australian equivalent for most of it. The only thing I miss is a 'warm' real ale, though if I searched hard enough I could probably find something


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes..the HP sauce were in sealed, unopened bottles and they were sent back.

Dolly


----------

